# MBTI Percentages



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Avanstark said:


> Let me know how everything works out


Well, to sum it up, my last thread is about losing faith in love. I sort of give up on finding love, because I think that genuine love does not exist. Hence, I build an emotional wall around me. As a result, loneliness takes a toll on my life. Brene Brown's speech about being vulnerable illustrates that the only way to receive love is to open up; and hiding behind a "wall" is not going to solve everything.

That is why I started working on tearing down the wall, to let love back into my life. It's not just romantic love, it applies for friendship love, family love and self-love as well.

Thanks for your understanding!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Avanstark (May 4, 2013)

Athena Avril said:


> Well, to sum it up, my last thread is about losing faith in love. I sort of give up on finding love, because I think that genuine love does not exist. Hence, I build an emotional wall around me. As a result, loneliness takes a toll on my life. Brene Brown's speech about being vulnerable illustrates that the only way to receive love is to open up; and hiding behind a "wall" is not going to solve everything.
> 
> That is why I started working on tearing down the wall, to let love back into my life. It's not just romantic love, it applies for friendship love, family love and self-love as well.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding!  I really appreciate it.


Anytime! <3 I'm happy for you, and don't let yourself get down if things don't work out for a bit. Be happy that you're alive and feeling things at all  Feelings are gifts, not things to regret.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Avanstark said:


> Anytime! <3 I'm happy for you, and don't let yourself get down if things don't work out for a bit. Be happy that you're alive and feeling things at all  Feelings are gifts, not things to regret.


Thank you once again.  I do feel down sometimes when things aren't as smooth as expected, but I always pull myself through all the rough parts of life, especially when it comes to emotions.

Come to think of it, I would prefer to have feelings, with the ups and downs, than none at all. Life would be completely dull without the ability to feel.


----------



## Avanstark (May 4, 2013)

Athena Avril said:


> Thank you once again.  I do feel down sometimes when things aren't as smooth as expected, but I always pull myself through all the rough parts of life, especially when it comes to emotions.
> 
> Come to think of it, I would prefer to have feelings, with the ups and downs, than none at all. Life would be completely dull without the ability to feel.


I'm very happy that you came to that conclusion


----------



## anniroxanne (Jun 22, 2015)

I can also relate to this. My F percentage is quite vague (11%), so I was thinking I might be an INTP. However, I lack pragmatism. I'm more into abstract notions and I can be very poetic and seclusive at times. I use my F just for the essence of it. I find emotions a source of inspiration, in whatever I may be doing.

I usually connect on all levels with NT's.I can get needlessly dramatic, though,but I think it's often deliberate. Also, I love debating, and I can do it just for the sake of it, so I wouldn't actually consider myself a mediator. I usually tend to overanalyze situations and characters. I can easily become effusive in certain situations and can be selfish and self-centered, even though my self-esteem is quite low and I can't easily accept criticism, even though I sometimes look for it myself. 

So, I'm gonna stop rambling and if anyone can relate to this, I look forward to hearing your stories. 

My enneagram appears to be 5w6, but I'm not quite sure it's right.


----------

